# A question to the recovered



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Does your mind calm down? Like, my brain just has all these freaky thoughts and try's to make me believe I'm dreaming. I just want to know if this will go away?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

What do you mean freaky thoughts? Like what thoughts do you have?


----------



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just real deep psychological stuff. I just question everything. It sucks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

ya i have that too....like it feels like something keeps bothering you but you cant tell what huh? its like your mind is hurting?


----------



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes! And it's stressin me out! I don't know what I can do . .


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

What happened to you? Like whats your story?


----------



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nothing too traumatic, just poor eating and sleeping habits and a period of a lot of stress . . :/


----------

